

Tesla Battery Swapping Tech For Long Trips Without Charging Stops - sgrove
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/18/tesla-battery-swapping-tech-for-long-trips-without-charging-stops-to-be-demoed-june-20/

======
sgrove
It's actually going to be demoed on the 20th, but the title was too long for
hn.

------
dhruvkaran
Elon Musk will find every single excuse we use to not go electric and squash
it. And then he'll lower the price. And then he'll lower it again. Exciting
times!

